

Rentalic.com: Rent out your household items - frossie
http://consumerist.com/2010/01/rent-out-your-household-items-for-fun-and-profit.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I tried to start a similar sort of service in my village, but there are
problems. What if the item gets broken? What if the item gets lost? What if
the person using it hurts themselves with it? What if they simply don't give
it back?

It would be interesting to see how this service plans to answer these
questions.

~~~
jws
Per the FAQ: There can be security deposits for damage and loss.

They are conspicuously silent on the missing question:

 _I lopped my arm off with this negligently maintained chainsaw, who do I
sue?_

------
frossie
Actual site: <http://www.rentalic.com/>

(I would have submitted that directly, but if you are like me and your zipcode
is empty, it's easier to figure out what it does from the consumerist article)

------
thesilent
Hi Frossie,

What do you mean by your zip code was empty?

~~~
frossie
Don't panic, I just meant there was nothing for rent on my nearby zipcodes so
it was quicker to read about the site than to try it out, being that I
couldn't remember any of the major metropolitan zipcodes (which presumably
would have had some kind of listings).

I'm in rural Hawaii so I often have this problem - I am thinking I should
memorise some Silicon Valley zipcode just so I can use it to try out websites
:-)

